# Anyone else extremely tired post mc or d&c?



## Omi

I just wanted to ask if anyone else feels this way. I suspect its normal but since my d&c on friday i have no energy at all.. none.

Im just so tired all the time and Im worried if things dont change soon i'll grow mold or something as i cant even be bothered to wash my hair....:)

I keep meaning to do things but as soon as i start i feel like i have to sit down and so things never get done and i grow crustier by the hour, not to mention the house.

My lovely OH does what he can and says not to worry but i do, and i worry i'll start appearing as lazy or something as i seem unable to lift my axxe from the sofa... is it just me?

I'd like to add I don't feel depressed or anything so I dont think it could be that... almost no bleeding now as well and no pain, just feel exhausted!!!


----------



## carmen

Omi,

I can defo relate to you being tired, you know my story, from the 22 jan is along time, but deep down somewhere i m still trying to keep positive.

I know you've been through a rough time but with d+c usually the recovery is quicker. And you can plan so on.

But i know what you mean , you tired of thinking when am i going to ovulate, when will i get my true period. 

I'd say a good half of my day is thinking of baby relating , ovulating related kinda of things :blush:

Just spoke to my doctor and she said " You've gotta be patient and i said, after 5 weeks my patience is running out. Sorry. Need Closure.

But things can only get better right? For us both:headspin:


----------



## Uvlollypop

yes i can relate to feeling extreamly tired after my d+c, it took me about a month to get back to doing things (yes even simple things like washing hair) i just felt like everything was too much of an effort...all i can say is that things do get better over time, you never forget but the pain heals even though it may not seem like it.

dont worry about looking lazy you just need to give your body and mind (both equally important) a good rest to enable you to get over things in a healthy and well balanced way....and im sure that your partner understands (and everyone else for that matter)

i hope your ok and you dont think im over steping the mark, i just started typing and all of that just came from nowhere!

good luck flower


----------



## Omi

Uvlollypop said:


> yes i can relate to feeling extreamly tired after my d+c, it took me about a month to get back to doing things (yes even simple things like washing hair) i just felt like everything was too much of an effort...all i can say is that things do get better over time, you never forget but the pain heals even though it may not seem like it.
> 
> dont worry about looking lazy you just need to give your body and mind (both equally important) a good rest to enable you to get over things in a healthy and well balanced way....and im sure that your partner understands (and everyone else for that matter)
> 
> i hope your ok and you dont think im over steping the mark, i just started typing and all of that just came from nowhere!
> 
> good luck flower

 
Anything anybody gets back to me with helps, so no such thing as stepping over the mark-at all!!! sorry for your loss as well.. :hugs: you girls have been a life line to me... honest..would have curled up into a ball and just withered away but instead i feel im being put back piece by piece with every kind word and thought. 

I cannot thank you enough, tons of babydust to you all!!!!:dust:

ps, uvlollipop, ur photo's amazing!! :)


----------



## Uvlollypop

things do get easier, if you want a chat just pm me am online all day cause i have nothing else to do i can maybe answer any other questions you may have or just be a friendly ear.... just remember to take your time



**and thank you for my photo comment :D it is actually me!**


----------



## Schmelly

From the sounds of things, my m/c was pretty 'straightforward'...a couple of days of physical pain, fever, heavy bleeding etc, but no complications. Even so, I felt very lethargic and wasn't really interested in anything! I had a week off work (I'm a teacher...school half term!), but feel like I wasted it doing absolutely nothing. Just felt like I couldn't be bothered.

Your m/c experience was more difficult than mine, so I'm not surprised by the way you are feeling. Both your body and mind have had a tough time, so be patient with yourself. Feeling crap is bad enough, but beating yourself up for feeling crap will only make you feel worse...if that makes sense!

Give yourself time.

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## maddiwatts19

_I deffinitely know what you mean!. 
I was so tired aftermy first one, and im knackered now. But then i havent slept, so that might have something to do with it.
xx_


----------

